# Meerschaum VS. Wood pipes



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I have very limited knowledge of this sbubject.
Could the sauvy explain the smoking difference 
between the 2, also why one or the other is
their choice ?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Wildone said:


> I have very limited knowledge of this sbubject.
> Could the sauvy explain the smoking difference
> between the 2, also why one or the other is
> their choice ?


Personal preference will have a lot to do with it. Meerschaum is lightweight, very porous (good for pipe smoking) and imparts no flavor on the smoke. But it is fragile and not as durable as briar. Getting them to color evenly can be difficult, and they require careful, consistent cleaning so a cake doesn't build in the bowl.

Briar is almost as good a smoking material as meerschaum (some might argue better), and is far more durable. Briar can stand up to a lot of abuse, and is easier to clean, and requires less maintenance. But, cheaper or poorly aged/treated briar can have poor smoking properties and impart flavors on the smoke.

Like I said, it ultimately comes down to personal preference.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't know a whole lot, as I own only cobs..

But mears require no break in, change colors, they are very fragile and can chip or break if dropped.. Also I believe letting them get excessive cake can damage them..

Briar takes awhile to get broke in.. They can handle some cake and they are much tougher..

Cobs are great.. They dont really require much break in.. They are Cheap, you can beat the heck out of them.. Then throw them out and go spend $5 on a new one..

Hopefully some others with more knowledge will chime in shortly..


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Wildone said:


> I have very limited knowledge of this sbubject.
> Could the sauvy explain the smoking difference
> between the 2, also why one or the other is
> their choice ?


Why do some like robustos, others coronas, while even others torpedo cigars, etc. Then there are some who like every kind of cigar.

That's the best explanation, everything has plusses and minuses, but it ultimately comes down to preference.


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

CWL said:


> Why do some like robustos, others coronas, while even others torpedo cigars, etc. Then there are some who like every kind of cigar.
> 
> That's the best explanation, everything has plusses and minuses, but it ultimately comes down to preference.


That seems to be the case with most everything that people do. I don't believe there is much more to it than base personal preference:smile:


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

There is also a VERY good sticky on this forum about pipes and pipe smoking, including the upsides and downsides of the different pipes.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

I think one of the biggest benefits (aside from asthetics) of meer over briar is that they tend to have a drier smoke and they dont ghost (retain smells of certain tobaccos).


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

There are certain tobaccos that I prefer in a meer. For example, Presbyterian Mixture. Some of the delicate tastes can disappear in a briar. On the other hand, briars were made for straight virginias; the two complement each other and the taste is much better (in my opinion) than in a meer.

Life's short; get both.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I like the smoke qualities you get from meer, as mentioned above, but I leave them home, just to be on the safe side.
Watching your meer turn colors over time is a great aspect of pipe smoking you just don't get with briar.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I guess the poor Clay pipe didn't make it into this conversation. :roll:
I prefer a briar 95 percent of the time. I would hate dropping my meer since it cost over 200 bucks, the newest Puff POY.


----------

